# 2013 Ankona Shadowcast : Side Console



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

My 2013 Ankona Shadowcast : Side Console...ain't bout that tiller life..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Nice.

Why did you mount your poling platform so far forward of the transom? Because of the motor height when tilting up?


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

> Nice.
> 
> Why did you mount your poling platform so far forward of the transom? Because of the motor height when tilting up?


 Yea I didn't want any clearance issues with it jacked all the way up and tilted.. It's about 4" more forward..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Nice.
> >
> > Why did you mount your poling platform so far forward of the transom? Because of the motor height when tilting up?
> 
> ...


is it a long shaft motor?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome looking ride!!!


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice skiff...


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> > > Nice.
> > >
> > > Why did you mount your poling platform so far forward of the transom? Because of the motor height when tilting up?
> >
> ...


Looks like a 20" to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks Good and there is nothing wrong with moving the platform forward as will reduce the "Squat", but you really need a 15" shaft as a 20" will never work right.


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

Yea it's a 20".. It's hard to find a 15" with remote steering and I didn't dig 20hp tohatsu. It doesn't drive on the beach, but it stil goes shallow wit the long shaft.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

by far the badest shadow cast personally


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Looks Good and there is nothing wrong with moving the platform forward as will reduce the "Squat", but you really need a 15" shaft as a 20" will never work right.


Putting it 4" forward isn't going to do anything. Not even mentioning the added weight of the 20" motor and tabs...


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

> > Looks Good and there is nothing wrong with moving the platform forward as will reduce the "Squat", but you really need a 15" shaft as a 20" will never work right.
> 
> 
> Putting it 4" forward isn't going to do anything. Not even mentioning the added weight of the 20" motor and tabs...


I think it squats just the same as your cast from the pic on your post, even with the tabs and longer shaft(112 lbs). I sit 2 on the rear deck and it rides out perfect with the tabs.


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

> by far the badest shadow cast personally


Thanks dude...I wasn't gonna say it lol


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > Looks Good and there is nothing wrong with moving the platform forward as will reduce the "Squat", but you really need a 15" shaft as a 20" will never work right.
> >
> >
> > Putting it 4" forward isn't going to do anything. Not even mentioning the added weight of the 20" motor and tabs...
> ...


I wasnt implying that yours squats any more or less than mine or any other shadowcast, I was explaining to him why the platform position + or - 4" doesn't mattter.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice boat.......what's real world draft when pole? 7 to 8”? When 2 people sat on the rear deck.......does it squat alot?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Looks like it's squatting just sitting there, even with the cooler up front. Is that why you have the casting platform so far forward, to balance it out while poling someone?


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

> Very nice boat.......what's real world draft when pole? 7 to 8”?  When 2 people sat on the rear deck.......does it squat alot?


Thanks man..it was drafting in like 6"-7" (looked like less, will measure next time) when I was poling from the yeti on the rear deck. Haven't got a chance to get out there wit the platforms. It squats wit 2 on the back, but not enough for water to get on the rear deck and that goes away once on plain.


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

I normally do not post over stuff like this but...

I would have to strongly disagree with Mvac, Moving the platform forward 4 inches puts more boat behind you.. It may not be much to notice, but it does help. It is simple physics. 

I have never seen one in person but to me they all squat the same.. It's the only thing that holds me back and keeps me in my gheenoe, But dear lord that thing is sweet looking. Congrats


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I normally do not post over stuff like this but...
> 
> I would have to strongly disagree with Mvac, Moving the platform forward 4 inches puts more boat behind you.. It may not be much to notice, but it does help. It is simple physics.
> 
> I have never seen one in person but to me they all squat the same.. It's the only thing that holds me back and keeps me in my gheenoe, But dear lord that thing is sweet looking. Congrats


You are correct, it does make a difference. Of about 1/4-1/2" which translates into nothing in real life.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Very nice boat.......what's real world draft when pole? 7 to 8”?  When 2 people sat on the rear deck.......does it squat alot?
> 
> 
> Thanks man..it was drafting in like 6"-7" (looked like less, will measure next time) when I was poling from the yeti on the rear deck. Haven't got a chance to get out there wit the platforms. It squats wit 2 on the back, but not enough for water to get on the rear deck and that goes away once on plain.


6” to 7” is really good for a 16ft shadowcast tunnel and dont mind if it drafts 8” loaded for a flats fishing.  what prop are u running on your yami 25?   Powertech polished 4 blade stainless steel 12” pitch with extra cup Will be sweet for your motor.   I'm just digging your side console grey shadowcast and Love this set up!!

Just curious?  What's wrong with tohatsu 20 that steer you away?


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

> > I normally do not post over stuff like this but...
> >
> > I would have to strongly disagree with Mvac, Moving the platform forward 4 inches puts more boat behind you.. It may not be much to notice, but it does help. It is simple physics.
> >
> ...


in the Micro-skiff game a 1/2" of draft isn't a small number


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

Its still the stock prop..still breaking in the engine. According to the garmin it was doing 21-23mph at 3k rpm with 2 people, gear, 8 gal. of fuel, that was without the platforms. Will get the prop and cav. plate in the near future. 
I have no issues with the tohatsu 20. Its probably a better choice for this setup, since it has the short shaft and power tilt(weights a little more I think) , I just prefer yamaha, parts are easier for me to get and the extra 5hp. Its all preference


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Bug-N-Out

Your Skiff really turned out nice. Sorry to derail your thread, but you are the 1st ShadowCast owner who seems like a straight shooter. Would really like to see some REAL drafts measurements instead of the said 5" which does not seem right with no people in them.  :


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

> Bug-N-Out
> 
> Your Skiff really turned out nice. Sorry to derail your thread, but you are the 1st ShadowCast owner who seems like a straight shooter.  Would really like to see some REAL drafts measurements instead of the said 5" which does not seem right with no people in them.  :


Thanks dude and don't worry bout it I'm used to hearing your rants and raves on the other post lol.
I will definitely get to a sandbar soon to do some measurements with pics . I will say on turtle grass this thing just glides over..and then the 5" sounds better, but I will have to go measure before I say for sure.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Your boat looks awesome! Forget what everyone says and enjoy the heck out of it. You chose it and paid for it.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Honestly I'm 100 % sure 5 inch draft is right if you have one person on the front and one on the platform.. I pole over oysters all the time and those are not forgiving. The only time I have scraped on them is when my buddy was hooked up to a fish and jumped off the front deck and ran to the back when he was hooked up on a red that ran behind us... Yes with one person on the poling platform and no weight on the front it might draft 7-8 but you can solve that by poling from the bow which you have to do in any small boat.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks great. Really like the artwork under the poling platform!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Kirk, I would like to link up with you one of these days so I can take photos of the skiff with the artwork on the platforms so I can put it on my website.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Paint it black.. I am getting the same art work on all my strongarm products for the 18 ShadowCast.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking skiff! I'm getting ready to add the xl platform on mine and would prefer to use the cleat rather than drilling into the deck. Since the cleat Mel uses pops up off of center an inch or two do you have to move the platform over or can you still keep the platform centered?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Great looking skiff! I'm getting ready to add the xl platform on mine and would prefer to use the cleat rather than drilling into the deck. Since the cleat Mel uses pops up off of center an inch or two do you have to move the platform over or can you still keep the platform centered?


Get the birdasall marine tie down bolt...it's got like a 3/4" footprint and is flush when not in use.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Great looking skiff! I'm getting ready to add the xl platform on mine and would prefer to use the cleat rather than drilling into the deck. Since the cleat Mel uses pops up off of center an inch or two do you have to move the platform over or can you still keep the platform centered?


The cleat on my Copperhead is slightly offset, so that it's perfectly centered when popped up. I like mine attached to the cleat, rather than the Birdsall mount. Less holes, and things in the boat.


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

> Looks great. Really like the artwork under the poling platform!


Thanks, Eric (paintitblack) is a wicked artist and its awesome Bob (StrongArm Products) can combine his talents fabricating and Eric's to make some sickkkk shi*. 

I can't wait to see your sawgrass package on the 18. That's gonna be serious!!


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

> Great looking skiff! I'm getting ready to add the xl platform on mine and would prefer to use the cleat rather than drilling into the deck. Since the cleat Mel uses pops up off of center an inch or two do you have to move the platform over or can you still keep the platform centered?


I don't know if your SC is built yet, but Mel will put the cleat wherever you want. My cleat is just standard where they normally put it. I would get it maybe 1" farther back if I could go back in time. The platform sits pretty far forward, which I think will help with weight distribution while poling someone. I might have to mount mine to the birdsail after I get a stripping basket.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have had mine since August. My cleat is centered but due to its deaign offsets a bit when popped up. My preference would be to avoid drilling any extra holes even if the birdsall mount is flush.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Call Blue Points in Titusville. Their mount is what most manufactures use as it is flush when not in use compared to the Birdsall which is not. I have used this mount on a few Skiffs and it works the best IMO. If you use the pop-up cleat then it can't be used as a cleat. I use my cleat at some ramps and for anchoring while Tarpon fishing.


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

> Call Blue Points in Titusville. Their mount is what most manufactures use as it is flush when not in use compared to the Birdsall which is not. I have used this mount on a few Skiffs and it works the best IMO. If you use the pop-up cleat then it can't be used as a cleat. I use my cleat at some ramps and for anchoring while Tarpon fishing.


Very good point! Using the cleat for anchoring and at the ramp with the platform attached is a pain. Especially while tarpon fishing and you might have to undo the anchor quickly. I will definitely check out that blue point one. Thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Great looking skiff! I'm getting ready to add the xl platform on mine and would prefer to use the cleat rather than drilling into the deck. Since the cleat Mel uses pops up off of center an inch or two do you have to move the platform over or can you still keep the platform centered?
> 
> 
> I don't know if your SC is built yet, but Mel will put the cleat wherever you want. My cleat is just standard where they normally put it. I would get it maybe 1" farther back if I could go back in time. The platform sits pretty far forward, which I think will help with weight distribution while poling someone.* I might have to mount mine to the birdsail after I get a stripping basket.*


No need, there's plenty of space on the platform for the stripping basket. I use mine all the time, since I haven't used my spinning rods since July.


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

Update: wrapped the wheel, mounted GPS, put on the perma trim (still stock prop). Definitely helps a lot, all air pocket problems are gone. Boat is doing 28mph max fully loaded with the 9 pitch 9 7/8"dia stock prop at about 4k rpm. Max load for the engine 4500-5500rmp. 8 pitch seems to be the lowest pitch I can find and I think it is also a inch in dia. bigger. I know its not going to get me to 4500rpm.....any thoughts? What will a larger dia. do to my rpm? 



































Yea it catches fish too!!! A couple of the nicer ones...


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

you need to get a prop that will spin close to your 5500 rpm max range, that will give you the best performance. You'll probably end up with a heavy cupped 3 blade or 4 blade for performance. Give power tech a call, they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice skiff!
Nice variety of fish as well!

The bigger diameter will bring your rpms down even more. Your best bet is keeping the same prop and having it repitched down two sizes.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Where did you get that stripping bucket?

Good luck with the skiff.


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

> Where did you get that stripping bucket?
> 
> Good luck with the skiff.


I made it..its a 10.5 gal trash can


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

> Nice skiff!
> Nice variety of fish as well!
> 
> The bigger diameter will bring your rpms down even more. Your best bet is keeping the same prop and having it repitched down two sizes.


Thanks for the info..i will look into that


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

way too much paint on that prop ;D

clean skiff sir...

how is the ride solo? Do you have to use the tabs much to level out the boat?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Where did you get that stripping bucket?
> >
> > Good luck with the skiff.
> 
> ...


How about a tutorial on how you made it...looks great. Curious about the other parts....the Nerf bullets especially...thanks.


----------

